# Don Verdean on Blu-Ray, DVD and Digital HD March 1st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Sam Rockwell, Amy Ryan and Jemaine Clement Star in Hilarious Satire of Biblical Proportions
Arriving on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD March 1 

SANTA MONICA, CA (December 16, 2015) - Sam Rockwell (Iron Man 2), Amy Ryan (Capote) and Jemaine Clement(HBO's "Flight of the Conchords") put a comedic spin on evangelical fraud in the wildly funny adventure, Don Verdean, arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD March 1 from Lionsgate. The "absurdly funny" (WNYN-TV) Sundance Film Festival favorite is currently available On Demand and features laugh-out-loud performances by Leslie Bibb (Talladega Nights), Primetime Emmy® nominee Will Forte (TV's "Last Man on Earth"), and Danny McBride (The Is the End).

From the writers of Napoleon Dynamite and Nacho Libre comes a comedy of biblical proportions. Hired by an ambitious small-town pastor to find sacred relics in the Holy Land, a self-proclaimed biblical archaeologist comes up short and his attempt to cover up his failure fuels a comic conspiracy. 

The Don Verdean home entertainment release includes two behind-the-scenes featurettes and audio commentary with director Jared Hess. The Don Verdean Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.

*** For artwork, please visit www.lionsgatepublicity.com ***
***Website:donverdeanthemovie.com***
***Facebook: facebook.com/DonVerdean***
***Trailer: https://youtu.be/etBkx0RMG_8***

BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Digging In: Behind the Scenes of Don Verdean" Featurette
"Behind the Sounds" Featurette
Audio Commentary with Director Jared Hess

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Don Verdean © 2015 Don Verdean the Movie LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: PG-13 for Crude and Suggestive Content, Some Language and Brief Violence
Genre: Comedy
Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: NA
DVD Closed-Captioned: English
Blu-ray Subtitles: English, Spanish and English SDH
DVD Subtitles: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 96 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.85:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.85:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

